# Hi, I'm from California



## Cocosmith (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Mar 27, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm From California too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome to Specktra! You're going to love it here!


----------



## n_c (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi! Glad to have another Californian on Specktra =)


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 28, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Purple (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi!!!


----------

